# Recommendations for calming remedies



## Rhema (Nov 25, 2020)

As soon as the Canada US border opens up, I’d like to take my 1 year old to SF from Victoria, BC for a family visit. He is an active, social little boy and I know he won’t quietly lie in his carrier for a couple of hours. I’m reluctant to use a traditional medical sedative which is what the vet recommends and what they use for pre surgery procedures (ie, Gabapantin and Trazapone sp.?) Has anyone used these products and if so what was the experience for your dog? Alternatively, is there something else, more natural that worked well? I’m open to trying cannibas products as well if they are well recommended. Thank you for your help, Rhema


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would use what was recommended by my vet. Anything sedating is, by definition, a drug. I would want to use one that was well understood if I needed to use one at all. A better choice, if you have the time, would be to work with the pup over time, to accept confinement better if you can.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rhema said:


> As soon as the Canada US border opens up, I’d like to take my 1 year old to SF from Victoria, BC for a family visit. ’


Prior to Covid, we flew with RICKY 2 or 3 times a year from L.A. to Mexico. Flights were about 2.5 hours. We don't give him anything. Although he is a high energy Havanese, we just put him in his carrier and he rides along quietly under the seat in front of us. I don't have any recommendations for you other than talk to your Vet.

My SIL is manager of western U.S. freight operations for a major airline. We have always taken RICKY in the cabin with us on Alaska Airlines. My SIL tells me that Alaska no longer allows pets to fly in the cabin, they must fly in the hold as freight cargo. My SIL (a dog lover) says NEVER, NEVER, NEVER ship any dog as air cargo, it is just too dangerous for the dog. I will never ship RICKY as air cargo. He tells me all airlines are cracking down on dogs in the cabin because of so many problems and law suits. My point is, be sure and check with the airline you want to use if they allow small dogs in cabin and what the cost is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> Prior to Covid, we flew with RICKY 2 or 3 times a year from L.A. to Mexico. Flights were about 2.5 hours. We don't give him anything. Although he is a high energy Havanese, we just put him in his carrier and he rides along quietly under the seat in front of us. I don't have any recommendations for you other than talk to your Vet.
> 
> My SIL is manager of western U.S. freight operations for a major airline. We have always taken RICKY in the cabin with us on Alaska Airlines. My SIL tells me that Alaska no longer allows pets to fly in the cabin, they must fly in the hold as freight cargo. My SIL (a dog lover) says NEVER, NEVER, NEVER ship any dog as air cargo, it is just too dangerous for the dog. I will never ship RICKY as air cargo. He tells me all airlines are cracking down on dogs in the cabin because of so many problems and law suits. My point is, be sure and check with the airline you want to use if they allow small dogs in cabin and what the cost is.


There are still LOTS of airlines that will fly dogs in-cabin, though. The show folks are doing it daily. Just make sure you make your plans early enough. MOST airlines have a limited number of dogs allowed per plane, and with (STILL) less planes in the air at the moment, there are less available spots for dogs.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

We've used Trazodone on both our bigger dogs when we have to take them to a vet appointment or the kennel (they get worked up in the car, but are fine when they reach their destination). For them, it helps calm them down a little, but it doesn't knock them out or make them seem woozy or groggy. 

I, on the other hand, need to be very groggy in order to fare well on a plane!


----------



## Rhema (Nov 25, 2020)

Rhema said:


> As soon as the Canada US border opens up, I’d like to take my 1 year old to SF from Victoria, BC for a family visit. He is an active, social little boy and I know he won’t quietly lie in his carrier for a couple of hours. I’m reluctant to use a traditional medical sedative which is what the vet recommends and what they use for pre surgery procedures (ie, Gabapantin and Trazapone sp.?) Has anyone used these products and if so what was the experience for your dog? Alternatively, is there something else, more natural that worked well? I’m open to trying cannibas products as well if they are well recommended. Thank you for your help, Rhema


----------



## Rhema (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## Liz K (Sep 25, 2021)

Rhema said:


> As soon as the Canada US border opens up, I’d like to take my 1 year old to SF from Victoria, BC for a family visit. He is an active, social little boy and I know he won’t quietly lie in his carrier for a couple of hours. I’m reluctant to use a traditional medical sedative which is what the vet recommends and what they use for pre surgery procedures (ie, Gabapantin and Trazapone sp.?) Has anyone used these products and if so what was the experience for your dog? Alternatively, is there something else, more natural that worked well? I’m open to trying cannibas products as well if they are well recommended. Thank you for your help, Rhema


HI, Border is opened and perhaps this email is too late but I recently booked a flight w/pup on United. Also, does AC not permit dogs in the cabin? I know of both Trazadone and Gabapentin. IMO, Gabapentin has more side effects. Trazadone has been around forever. I feel it is more predictable and more focused on what you need it for. Let me know if this subject is still important to you and I amhappy to provide more info.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Have you tried the Adaptil products? I've used the spray before and it seemed to calm my boy down. I just got a collar today so I don't know how well it works. My vet recommends the Adaptil products.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Liz K said:


> HI, Border is opened and perhaps this email is too late but I recently booked a flight w/pup on United. Also, does AC not permit dogs in the cabin? I know of both Trazadone and Gabapentin. IMO, Gabapentin has more side effects. Trazadone has been around forever. I feel it is more predictable and more focused on what you need it for. Let me know if this subject is still important to you and I amhappy to provide more info.


Border is open but strangely airlines (at least Canada Air) aren't allowing overnight transits in Canada (yet).


----------



## Liz K (Sep 25, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> Border is open but strangely airlines (at least Canada Air) aren't allowing overnight transits in Canada (yet).





Melissa Brill said:


> Border is open but strangely airlines (at least Canada Air) aren't allowing overnight transits in Canada (yet).


Hi Melissa, I'm sorry I'm not sure what the term, "overnight transits" means? Would you mind elaborating for me? Thanks Liz


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Liz K said:


> Hi Melissa, I'm sorry I'm not sure what the term, "overnight transits" means? Would you mind elaborating for me? Thanks Liz


When you take a flight you might have a layover (which is what I should have called it rather than "overnight transit" though that is accurate too - but layover is more often used  ). On one of the flights I want to do - we're thinking of going to Guadeloupe - the return flight has an overnight layover. The Canada air website says that we can transit (have a layover) through Canada (staying in the airport between flights) but not if it's an overnight layover (so you'd have to leave the airport).


----------



## Liz K (Sep 25, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> When you take a flight you might have a layover (which is what I should have called it rather than "overnight transit" though that is accurate too - but layover is more often used  ). On one of the flights I want to do - we're thinking of going to Guadeloupe - the return flight has an overnight layover. The Canada air website says that we can transit (have a layover) through Canada (staying in the airport between flights) but not if it's an overnight layover (so you'd have to leave the airport).


Hi Melissa, Interesting explaination of different terminologies. Good luck working this all out. Best, Liz


----------

